
Show HN: How do Software Engineers want to spend their time? - carsie
https://www.workshape.io/infographic/softwareengineer
======
lion_del
This looks great! It does take a while to load though (I suppose that is
expected with all the D3 plots).

Other things that would be cool to see on this: \- TLDR - Top level insights
\- Drill down ability - make it more interative. See if there are more
noticable trends when you only look at people who said they used
Javascript/are Junior etc. \- Pay bracket \- Drill down on Location (are there
any geographys where particular skills are rife) \- Any demographic
information you have (sex, ethnicity, level of education, school attended)!

Those comments aside though - this is very cool. I like how you think about
work.

~~~
hunglee2
Hey lion_del,

Thanks for your comments - great to see you guys like what we're doing. A lot
of the filters/drill downs you mentioned we are going to implement features of
service. We want to provide analytics to the community, not only in the form
of assets like infographics, but real time data on the website itself.

Our thinking is.....Software Engineers not only want to see great
opportunities with cool employers, but also find out about market trends, data
about their career track, how they compare to other engineers and against open
opportunities.

The stuff you mentioned in your comment is 100% aligned with the information
we want to provide. Workshape (check it out if you haven't already done so:
[https://www.workshape.io/](https://www.workshape.io/)) is going to be more
than just a matching service for talent - its going to be resource for
technology workers who are interested in wider trends in the human capital
marketplace.

------
GordyMD
CTO of Workshape.io here. We were very keen on providing insightful data back
to the community. As we collect more data this resource will be updated - we
hope it will be of increasing interest as more engineers use our service. We
will also be releasing this form of infographic for other shapes drawn by
people who labelled themselves with a different title e.g. Front End Engineer,
or DevOps Developer. If anyone has any suggestions of information we could
display then please let us know!

------
api
It's interesting that UI/UX scores so poorly.

I think part of the reason for this is that UI libraries and coding frameworks
are generally horrible to deal with. It sort of amazes me that given the
importance of UI so little effort has been put into developing really good
programming patterns and paradigms for it vs. backend stuff, devops, etc.

~~~
hunglee2
Hey man (how's it going btw??)

Yeah it was interesting to pull that out. However, it could be the people who
self identify as 'Software Engineers' might think of themselves as stopping a
the blurry line where front-end ends and design / UX begins.

We're going to explain methodology more in a blog post coming out on Tuesday -
keep an eye on [http://blog.workshape.io/](http://blog.workshape.io/)

------
kohlikohl
So software engineers write backend services in python and architect
javascript code bases :). Good to know.

------
shaunie
Very interesting article

